
Facebook Buys TBH App Loved by Teens for Anonymous Quizzes - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-16/facebook-buys-tbh-app-popular-with-teens-for-anonymous-messaging
======
rayuela
launched on Aug 3 and already has more than 5 million users who have sent more
than a billion messages

